# Photo Editing Problems on New Windows 10 Computer



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)

I'll start by making it clear that I don't know much about computers and like things to be as simple as possible, don't like changes.  We don't have any 'geeks' around to help out if we have problems.

Well, on my older Windows 7 computer, I was using a Pentax pocket camera and using the software that came with it on a CD for editing (ACDsee), that was fine.  Then I bought a new Nikon pocket camera and when I loaded the software for that it was very confusing for me to use, so I just tried to stick with the ACDsee from the Pentax.  When I tried to edit my photos then, I lost them, they went blank, and in My Pictures, the icon for the ACDsee just showed instead of the picture.  This is happening again now, and it's very frustrating. 

What I was able to use was a Windows Live Photo Gallery that just happened to be there for me.  When I clicked on a particular photo, I'd get the Pentax edit window, but then there was an "Open With" option, when I clicked that it was Windows Live and I used the edit features from that and all was well.

Now, with my new Windows 10 computer, I've loaded both software CDs again, but I don't have the option to "Open With" anything like Windows Live.  I clicked around on the new computer but I think it had options to open photos with Paint, something I've never done, or odd programs like Snapfish.

I hate to keep on loading things onto this computer with the little knowledge I have, but I was thinking I had to go online and download Windows Live on the new Windows 10 computer.  This all boggles my mind really, but even if editing just means resizing so they're not so huge, I have problems with it right now.  I don't do anything fancy, just super basic stuff.  Any chance of me just keeping things simple....or am I asking too much?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 30, 2016)

SB,   I frequently use an online photo editor for simple cropping, resizing and color adjustments.   This one, freeonlinephotoeditor.com works well for the operations mentioned above.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks Tn, I will do that if need be.


----------

